# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Dynamische afbeelding

## Cees66

Eens kijken of ik een duidelijk verhaal kan maken van mijn vraag  :Smilie: 

Ik probeer een afbeelding (een handtekening) op een sheet te krijgen, afhankelijk welke persoon gekozen wordt.
Het bestand is wat omslachtig misschien maar komt erop neer dat er 45 bestanden zijn waarop een student een toets maakt. In zijn/haar bestand wordt bepaald of het resultaat behaald is. Als de student voldoende heeft gescoord wordt een certificaat ingevuld waarna ik het kan afdrukken.
Van de 45 student worden de gegevens opgehaald en verwerkt in een ander bestandje (totaaloverzicht) Hierin staat een sheet met de handtekeningen van de verschillende docenten.
	Op het certificaat wil ik de handtekening van zijn of haar docent laten afdrukken.
	De handtekeningen moeten kunnen worden gewijzigd waarop de afbeelding dus mee verandert.
De handtekeningen heb ik in het totaaloverzicht staan, het bestand v.d student moet hier de handtekening vandaan halen m.b.v. een formule (VBA wil in de onlineversie niet werken heb ik gehoord)
Wat ik geprobeerd heb is m.b.v. de functie indirect dit voor elkaar te krijgen. Maar het wil niet echt lukken.

Wie heeft een idee of dit voor elkaar te krijgen is?

----------


## Dann1s

Dit is voor elkaar te krijgen, maar ik heb het nog nooit gedaan. Je zou dan eerst een cel moeten selecteren waarin de naam van een student staat en op diezelfde rij in dezelfde sheet een afbeelding plaatsen in 1 specifieke cel. Vervolgens kan je VLOOKUP gebruiken met die cel als lookup. Bijvoorbeeld als je een tabel onderhoudt waarin vanaf B2 alle namen staan en C2 de bijbehorende handtekening. Bijvoorbeeld Janje Broomsma in cel B2 en zijn handtekening in C2. Voor de handtekening van de docent zou je dan een vaste cel kunnen opgeven in de formule; de cel waarin de handtekening van de docent staat.

----------

